# Took some videos of the hoglets.



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The lighting is not that good but I still wanted to share.  http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... 22011.html


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are all gorgeous, I especially love Sonja's coloring. Her mask and quills are so dark and beautiful


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

They're all adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

HUEY D: OMG Huey is so darn cute I fell in love with him <3<3<3 
 I don't like that so many breeders are so far away... I want to run to your house Larry and just sit outside the cage till 7 weeks rolls around then Grab Huey and RUN LIKE **** :lol: 

...So maybe living far away form me is a good thing :roll:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

pooka dotted said:


> I want to run to your house Larry and just sit outside the cage till 7 weeks rolls around then Grab Huey and RUN LIKE **** :lol:
> 
> ...So maybe living far away form me is a good thing :roll:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Maybe you and pooka should come visit me. :twisted:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

AHHH I can't stop watching the video  

If you're babies are 23 days old today, that means that they were born a week before napoleons babies! So in a week they'll finally be all fuzzy and stuff !


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

MissC said:


> Maybe you and pooka should come visit me. :twisted:


OR OR OR... you guys can just come visit me


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Larry, your hoglets are always so stunning ;-;
STOP MAKING ME WANT ANOTHER ONE :evil: :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Sonja has a really neat mask!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Larry, your hoglets are always so stunning ;-;
> STOP MAKING ME WANT ANOTHER ONE :evil: :lol:


Why thank you!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I personally think Larry is very mean man. Always showing pictures of his gorgeous puppies and hoglets. Always forcing me to watch them over and over and over again. And then acting so innocent as if he does not know how he leads people into a life of crime via hedgienapping and puppynapping. Who me?..............Me? Larry? Why what do you mean?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shetland said:


> I personally think Larry is very mean man. Always showing pictures of his gorgeous puppies and hoglets. Always forcing me to watch them over and over and over again. And then acting so innocent as if he does not know how he leads people into a life of crime via hedgienapping and puppynapping. Who me?..............Me? Larry? Why what do you mean?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*squeel!* They are all so cute! I don't know why, but I like cranky-pants Huey the most. :lol: 
And Larry- love your accent.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

ARGH! Waaaaaaaaaay too much cuteness! I don't know how much more I can take!!!! :shock:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> And Larry- love your accent.


It's called ******* country boy syndrome!  :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I personally like Squirt, but they're all so sweet!

And, I think the accent is cool. I'm in Canada, so that's one accent we definitely don't have around here! :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

hercsmom said:


> I personally like Squirt, but they're all so sweet!
> 
> And, I think the accent is cool. I'm in Canada, so that's one accent we definitely don't have around here! :lol:


Nope unfourtunately we have Newfies :roll:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> Nope unfourtunately we have Newfies :roll:


BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Ok, I just laughed out loud at work. That's too funny! :lol:


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh, they are all SO precious! <3 I just wish I lived closer so I could come take one off your hands when they're old enough!! Too bad I live WAAAY up north in good ol' Alberta. :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

LarryT said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > And Larry- love your accent.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great videos as always Larry! Sonja and Dewey are my favorites!


----------

